# Finished my first 2 HDR pictures



## OSP (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Here are my first 3 HDR photos I have made.


















If you guys could C&C, that would be awesome. Thanks!!


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 27, 2011)

Single exposures? They are all too dark and contrasty for HDR....the point of HDR is to be able to see all aspects of the picture (Highlights, Shadows, Midtones) and by having your blacks and contrast too high you lose a lot of that detail


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

HDR should only be used if a single exposure cannot properly show all (desired) aspects of the photo - in essence, the viewer should not be able to tell it is an HDR. Unless of course you are going for that look. 

You have some haloing going on in these, and the one of the skateboarder looks almost CGI/artificial.


----------



## OSP (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks guys. I got the result i was looking for and im very happy with the pictures, although i guess true HDR isnt what i thought it was. So...I will have to try again.


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

OSP said:


> thanks guys. I got the result i was looking for and im very happy with the pictures, although i guess true HDR isnt what i thought it was. So...I will have to try again.



You achieved HDR (maybe a bit overprocessed), but the point of HDR is to have all areas of the photo properly exposed - hence the use of multiple exposures. That in and of its own nature can/will cause high contrast, if processed that way.


----------



## OSP (Sep 28, 2011)

that makes sense. do you have any examples to show?


----------



## tevo (Sep 28, 2011)

OSP said:


> that makes sense. do you have any examples to show?



Not really, I try to avoid using HDR if I can help it. There are 2 bad ones on my flickr.. hahaha


----------



## OSP (Sep 28, 2011)

haha okay thanks. ill keep looking for good examples


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 29, 2011)

This picture is a 3 exposure HDR.  As you can see, the tonemapping is somewhat subtle but still has the effect of HDR and all of the shadows/highlights/midtones are perfectly exposed


----------



## Restomage (Sep 29, 2011)

robertandrewphoto said:


> This picture is a 3 exposure HDR.  As you can see, the tonemapping is somewhat subtle but still has the effect of HDR and all of the shadows/highlights/midtones are perfectly exposed



This is how an HDR should look, very little tonemapping. I hate HDR's otherwise.


----------



## OSP (Oct 1, 2011)

robertandrewphoto said:


> This picture is a 3 exposure HDR. As you can see, the tonemapping is somewhat subtle but still has the effect of HDR and all of the shadows/highlights/midtones are perfectly exposed



would you be able to post the original??


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry it took so long, but here are my 3 original Exposures

0 EV





-2 EV






+2 EV






IN MY OPINION....I find my best HDRi come when my 0EV exposure is underexposed.  My camera can only take 3 bracketed shots and that's my way to compensate for having limited range


----------



## rfarrenphoto (Oct 5, 2011)

a little to baked for my liking but as long as you are happy with the results that is great! maybe tone down the cartoon like affect of HDR a little..


----------



## that1guy (Oct 17, 2011)

these are all actually really good! just a little dark on the edges you got the HDR look and all... great job for first few HDR shots def better then what i was when i first started... just lighten up the dark edges a little(unless thats your personal preference) and tone down the magenta and u got a solid HDR!


----------

